# Hirelings?



## Girlracer (2 February 2009)

Right folks, just need a bit of info as i'm a bit dim when it comes to hirelings.

Firstly, what is an average price for a days hunting on a decent hireling? 

How do you find out where they are? 

And does anyone know of any that are in the VWH, Cotswold, Croome &amp; west warwickshire areas? 

AND finally, do they take them to the meet or do you still need your own transport?

Thanks


----------



## yeeharider (2 February 2009)

price depends on area around us about £90/day delivered to the meet ready to go you hunt all day then give it back your local hunt secretaries will know if there are any local to you happy hunting


----------



## combat_claire (3 February 2009)

Down south you can be looking at £170 plus for the hireling with cap on top of that.

http://www.cotswoldsriding.co.uk/ - Jill Carenza


----------



## Llanali (3 February 2009)

I think - *think*- Karen Bamford does hirelings as far as the VWH... She does hireling for the Bicester. Or speak to the secretary to find out.


----------



## mogs22 (5 February 2009)

Karen Bamford has some great hirelings, I have used her horses twice now and both were very good.  She cover Bicester, Warwickshire and a couple of other local hunts


----------

